# European Tour Fantasy League is back



## Imurg (Jan 18, 2021)

And it starts on Thursday.
Get picking....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 18, 2021)

Imurg said:



			And it starts on Thursday.
Get picking....
		
Click to expand...

Forum League 

NcjEEwpOuj

https://fantasyrace.europeantour.com/game/myteam


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 18, 2021)

Can a kind Mod pin this please


----------



## fundy (Jan 18, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Can a kind Mod pin this please
		
Click to expand...

do we have any kind Mods


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 18, 2021)

fundy said:



			do we have any kind Mods 

Click to expand...


Bike Yer On


----------



## slowhand (Jan 18, 2021)

Team selected and application to the league submitted


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 18, 2021)

I've thrown a team together, and that may be the last time I ever look at this, but we'll see.


----------



## Aussie Swinger (Jan 19, 2021)

Submitted team Pips Mullion Mafia.  Thanks


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 19, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I've thrown a team together, and that may be the last time I ever look at this, but we'll see.
		
Click to expand...

Ha. Same here. Just like I set up my fantasy Prem team every year and then lose interest after max 2 rounds.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jan 19, 2021)

Im in! Terrible choices made no doubt!


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Jan 19, 2021)

I'm in!


----------



## IanMcC (Jan 19, 2021)

I have applied to join.


----------



## Ridgeman (Jan 19, 2021)

If previous years are anything to go by, you are all safe from my selections.


----------



## Garush34 (Jan 19, 2021)

Usually enjoy doing this, tried to get away from picking all the big names. That usually never pays well for me.


----------



## Slime (Jan 19, 2021)

I'm in, thanks Phil.


----------



## Boomy (Jan 19, 2021)

Thanks Phil, I’ve set my team up and requested to join the league 👍🏻


----------



## Siren (Jan 19, 2021)

applied


----------



## drewster (Jan 20, 2021)

In..........


----------



## Hackers and Whackers (Jan 20, 2021)

I've applied to join Thanks


----------



## SaintHacker (Jan 21, 2021)

In but missed the cut for the first week. I'm the absolute kiss of death when it comes to fantasy leagues so apologies to anyone with the same players as me!


----------



## BrianM (Jan 21, 2021)

In to defend my title, which means I’ll crash and burn 😂😂


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 21, 2021)

We have a total of 37 people who have entered this year 
should be good

I’ll update the thread after each round 👍


----------



## Slime (Jan 21, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			We have a total of 37 people who have entered this year
should be good

I’ll update the thread after each round 👍
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 22, 2021)

Well two of my team are in the top two at the moment - when do they publish the points?


----------



## Imurg (Jan 22, 2021)

I would be amazed if there's anyone that doesn't have Rory and Tyrell in their teams....


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 22, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I would be amazed if there's anyone that doesn't have Rory and Tyrell in their teams....
		
Click to expand...

Yeah me too. I haven't done this one before, but I found it strange that it's not like the football fantasy league where every player has a value so you can't just put all the best players in.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 22, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah me too. I haven't done this one before, but I found it strange that it's not like the football fantasy league where every player has a value so you can't just put all the best players in.
		
Click to expand...

Obviously you want to pick a Captain who's going to finish high up or even win.
One of the skills is picking the dark horse....and making sure all your picks make the cut.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 22, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Obviously you want to pick a Captain who's going to finish high up or even win.
One of the skills is picking the dark horse....and making sure all your picks make the cut.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I have Hatton captain actually. But you're always going to put one of your top two or three as captain I'd have thought? I suppose if someone's in shocking form I'll take them out, but generally I can't see myself changing my picks that much. Rory Hatton and Fleetwood just seem obviously while the other three maybe more flexible. I suppose there's a chance some of them won't be playing some weeks actually. Does it tell you that on the site? If someone isn't playing?


----------



## Imurg (Jan 22, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah, I have Hatton captain actually. But you're always going to put one of your top two or three as captain I'd have thought? I suppose if someone's in shocking form I'll take them out, but generally I can't see myself changing my picks that much. Rory Hatton and Fleetwood just seem obviously while the other three maybe more flexible. I suppose there's a chance some of them won't be playing some weeks actually. Does it tell you that on the site? If someone isn't playing?
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget they won't play every week.....there's an autopick system that looks at your team midday on the day before and if any of your team aren't playing the system will automatically replace them with a random player....who may, or may not, be a good pick.


----------



## yandabrown (Jan 22, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I would be amazed if there's anyone that doesn't have Rory and Tyrell in their teams....
		
Click to expand...


Maybe should have posted in the Schoolboy/girl Error thread too!


----------



## Imurg (Jan 23, 2021)

I'm feeling a touch of déjà vu here...
Last year my first 5 captains all missed the cut too......


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 23, 2021)

In a good position with all my 6 players making the cut and have Hatton as skipper!


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Jan 23, 2021)

It’s a cracking first tournament. Rory and Tyrrell trading blows and great seeing Tommy Fleetwood hunting them down.

And all three of them are in my team! C’mon Captain Rory! (Though 2 missed the cut.)

Playing the fantasy game enhances my enjoyment if the golf, especially in the smaller tournaments.


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 24, 2021)

great start to the season, picked six Brits, but not Tyrell. ooops


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 24, 2021)

full_throttle said:



			great start to the season, picked six Brits, but not Tyrell. ooops
		
Click to expand...

Had him in and then changed him. Double ooops🤣


----------



## Imurg (Jan 24, 2021)

Could be wholesale changes for next week......


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 24, 2021)

Had Tyrell, Rory and Wallace
Unfortunately the Burnt Cheeseburger wasn’t on fire and neither was my captain Westy , decent start though


----------



## IanMcC (Jan 24, 2021)

I will probably be bottom of our league. Took informed decision to leave out McIlroy, as this was his first comp back after lockdown, and he missed the cut last time that happened. Also never won at the course, although lots of places. That was error 1.
Error 2 was leaving out Hatton, simply because I dont like the miserable t**t.
Error number 3 was Fitzpatrick as Captain, who missed the cut.
You can tell, Im not too good at this.


----------



## Slime (Jan 24, 2021)

15th.
Wrong choice of captain, Westwood had a shocker!


For some reason, I can't set an avatar.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 24, 2021)

I find it slightly worrying that Eliot, who I believe is a GM tipster, managed a meagre 181 points....

I'll take 13th with a Captain who missed the cut...


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 24, 2021)

Oh wow, I'm actually joint top. No way is that going to last! Wish I had this much luck when I actually put money on it.


----------



## slowhand (Jan 25, 2021)

Deary me. 32 out of 39. Had McIlroy but swapped him as captain for Westwood. Ah well, on to Dubai


----------



## ConorReact21 (Jan 27, 2021)

Hooray, how glad I am that the fantasy league has begun! This is the first time I watch such an event since I started playing golf.


----------



## fundy (Jan 27, 2021)

Reminder you need to do any changes to your side by the end of today


----------



## Imurg (Jan 28, 2021)

Judging by play so far in round 1 my ability to pick players is remarkably similar to my ability to pick Super 6 results..


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 28, 2021)

I captained Fleetwood this time and he seems to have made a decent start. The rest of them - not so much.


----------



## IanMcC (Jan 28, 2021)

Of course, Kitayama was one of my first picks for week 1. (Rubbish) Instantly dropped for week 2. (Leading)


----------



## Slime (Jan 28, 2021)

IanMcC said:



			Of course, Kitayama was one of my first picks for week 1. (Rubbish) Instantly dropped for week 2. (Leading) 

Click to expand...

.................. and I had Hatton last week so made him my captain for this week.
He's forgotten how to swing a club!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 31, 2021)

Good week
Picked Casey
@Imurg had McIntyre last week but dropped him
Up to 7th

YOTF (Fragger) maybe not on the course, but online 🔥 😎


----------



## Imurg (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Orikoru (Feb 4, 2021)

I knew I should have put Bryson in.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Feb 4, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I knew I should have put Bryson in. 

Click to expand...

It's a long way from the morning field on day 1 to the winner's enclosure on day 4.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 4, 2021)

Biggleswade Blue said:



			It's a long way from the morning field on day 1 to the winner's enclosure on day 4.
		
Click to expand...

If he's hitting well he normally does for the whole comp - but you're right, as long as my selections do well I'll be fine. I do have Wiesberger at least..


----------



## Lilyhawk (Feb 6, 2021)

Third week running where all my six players have made the cut, so very happy with that. A 61 or so for Hovland would be nice to see today as he’s wearing the captains band this week.


----------



## Slime (Feb 6, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Third week running where all my six players have made the cut, so very happy with that. A 61 or so for Hovland would be nice to see today as he’s wearing the captains band this week.
		
Click to expand...

No, no, no we do not want that. I don't have him but my brother does!
We need a 61 from Captain Reed.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Feb 6, 2021)

Slime said:



			No, no, no we do not want that. I don't have him but my brother does!
We need a 61 from Captain Reed.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn’t mind both shooting 61 as Hovland have a 5 shot cushion, as I have both in my team! 😁

But that’s not going to happen now I see when looking at the leaderboard today.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Feb 7, 2021)

We’ve a few week’s break now. Pleased to have gone 8th, then up to 7th last week, and now 2nd. A lot of season left though!

Been a good start to the ET season. Three exciting tournaments with strong fields.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 8, 2021)

All my guys made the cut but Reed was poor on the weekend, Wiesberger collapsed, and Fleetwood wasn't the best captain choice. Slipped to 4th.


----------



## Bdill93 (Feb 8, 2021)

Another steady week, quite enjoying this!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 8, 2021)

My usual slow start...
You've all got your headstart now..
Game on


----------



## IanMcC (Feb 9, 2021)

Anyone else having difficulty creating team for next game week? There seems to be no players to choose.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 9, 2021)

Next event is the WGC at the end of the month
No action until then


----------



## IanMcC (Feb 9, 2021)

Ah, that explains things. At least I wont slip further down the table this week!!!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 9, 2021)

Full list of qualifiers for the WGC won't be finalised until the Monday before so that's when the team pick page will open.


----------



## Boomy (Feb 23, 2021)

This weeks WGC event feels like an even tougher one to call than usual after the break


----------



## Imurg (Feb 25, 2021)

As if things couldn't get any worse with the cricket going so well....
Anyone picked Cantlay this week?
Looks like he's withdrawn...and the changing teams window is closed..so you can't change him.
Life?
Don't talk to me about life.....


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Feb 25, 2021)

Imurg said:



			As if things couldn't get any worse with the cricket going so well....
Anyone picked Cantlay this week?
Looks like he's withdrawn...and the changing teams window is closed..so you can't change him.
Life?
Don't talk to me about life.....
		
Click to expand...

That's irritating.  I've picked him, and checked last evening .  Ah well, presumably we will get an auto replacement (unless it's too late for that too) who will then go on and win!  With a smaller field for the WGC, it could happen.

If that's the worst thing that happens today, we are doing ok.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 25, 2021)

As far as I can tell there's no way to replace him as the deadline has passed.
Down to 5 players.
It's my on.y real dislike about the game.
You should be able to change players up until the first tee time.
This handicaps you through no fault of your own.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Feb 25, 2021)

Imurg said:



			As far as I can tell there's no way to replace him as the deadline has passed.
Down to 5 players.
It's my on.y real dislike about the game.
You should be able to change players up until the first tee time.
This handicaps you through no fault of your own.
		
Click to expand...

LOL, not only did I pick him - I had him as my captain!!!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 25, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			LOL, not only did I pick him - I had him as my captain!!! 

Click to expand...

I think quite a few will have picked him.....lucky he's not my captain


----------



## Bdill93 (Feb 25, 2021)

Imurg said:



			As if things couldn't get any worse with the cricket going so well....
Anyone picked Cantlay this week?
Looks like he's withdrawn...and the changing teams window is closed..so you can't change him.
Life?
Don't talk to me about life.....
		
Click to expand...


Happy to say hes not in my squad! Lets go Hatton!!


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 25, 2021)

Imurg said:



			As far as I can tell there's no way to replace him as the deadline has passed.
Down to 5 players.
It's my on.y real dislike about the game.
You should be able to change players up until the first tee time.
This handicaps you through no fault of your own.
		
Click to expand...

I picked Cantlay as well! Isn't the rule that if one of your players isn't playing that week it replaces him with another golfer at random? That sucks though, given the circumstances we should have got an emergency replacement. I didn't know he'd withdrawn until I read your post.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 25, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I picked Cantlay as well! Isn't the rule that if one of your players isn't playing that week it replaces him with another golfer at random? That sucks though, given the circumstances we should have got an emergency replacement. I didn't know he'd withdrawn until I read your post.
		
Click to expand...

You get an auto replacement if they withdraw before the deadline...afterwards its too bad.


----------



## fundy (Feb 25, 2021)

Imurg said:



			As if things couldn't get any worse with the cricket going so well....
Anyone picked Cantlay this week?
Looks like he's withdrawn...and the changing teams window is closed..so you can't change him.
Life?
Don't talk to me about life.....
		
Click to expand...

picked him? hes my captain lol


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 25, 2021)

I think I picked Cantley, never mind, as Professor Brian Cox once said 'Things Can Only Get Better'


----------



## Slime (Feb 25, 2021)

I didn't pick him, but I did pick JT who is already +2 through five holes.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Feb 25, 2021)

Slime said:



			I didn't pick him, but I did pick JT who is already +2 through five holes. 

Click to expand...

Rahm is my captain, and he is tied for 58th.

Fortunately he doesn't tee off for a while yet.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 1, 2021)

Am I missing something obvious.. but it’s not showing any players on the start list for the Oman Open? But saying a team needs picked 🤔


----------



## Imurg (Mar 1, 2021)

Event cancelled
Oman govt cancelled all gatherings, functions and sporting events at the end of January


----------



## slowhand (Mar 3, 2021)

Imurg said:



			As if things couldn't get any worse with the cricket going so well....
Anyone picked Cantlay this week?
Looks like he's withdrawn...and the changing teams window is closed..so you can't change him.
Life?
Don't talk to me about life.....
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Got a bit annoyed with that. Picked Rory as captain so at least he's managed to earn me a few points this time


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 10, 2021)

Well, a polar opposite selection this week compared to the last competition. Interesting to try and pick which of the higher-ranked players will have a good week. I've gone for a bit of a scattergun approach since I've no idea what form any of them are in!


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 10, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Well, a polar opposite selection this week compared to the last competition. Interesting to try and pick which of the higher-ranked players will have a good week. I've gone for a bit of a scattergun approach since I've no idea what form any of them are in!
		
Click to expand...

I have done the exact same  Christ knows how you pick a winner from a pool that big, with no real stand out stars!


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 10, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			I have done the exact same  Christ knows how you pick a winner from a pool that big, with no real stand out stars!
		
Click to expand...

Since we get six choices, I think I picked two by world rankings, two by average positions/popularity, and two wildcards who are just guys I think are good. And I avoided Thomas Pieters because he seems like a classic red herring - like, he should be the best there but he'll definitely under-perform. And then you just have to leave it alone, or you could change it another 15 times before the deadline.


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 10, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Since we get six choices, I think I picked two by world rankings, two by average positions/popularity, and two wildcards who are just guys I think are good. And I avoided Thomas Pieters because he seems like a classic red herring - like, he should be the best there but he'll definitely under-perform. And then you just have to leave it alone, or you could change it another 15 times before the deadline.
		
Click to expand...

Honestly think I went about it in the exact same way - Have a look at my bunch....


----------



## Imurg (Mar 10, 2021)

A lot of the players have no form as this is the first time they've played in weeks
It's one of those " pick 6  and hope for the best" weeks..


----------



## yandabrown (Mar 10, 2021)

Imurg said:



			A lot of the players have no form as this is the first time they've played in weeks
It's one of those " pick 6  and hope for the best" weeks..
		
Click to expand...

That doesn't seem any different to all the other weeks for me


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 10, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Honestly think I went about it in the exact same way - Have a look at my bunch....

View attachment 35524

Click to expand...

We have four players the same and two different.


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 11, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			We have four players the same and two different. 

Click to expand...

Id say "great minds" but thats too early to call at the moment


----------



## Imurg (Mar 12, 2021)

R1 Field score to par: -28
R2 Field score to par: +226..

I've got 4 through including my Captain...could be worse.


----------



## Slime (Mar 12, 2021)

Imurg said:



			R1 Field score to par: -28
R2 Field score to par: +226..

I've got 4 through including my Captain...could be worse.
		
Click to expand...

Same, 4 through and captain still there.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 12, 2021)

Two of my team are in the top ten at the moment. Unfortunately three of them are missing the cut, including my captain, and the other one is only just on the cut line. Doh.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 13, 2021)

Imurg said:



			R1 Field score to par: -28
R2 Field score to par: +226..from 138 players
R3 Field score to par +246 from 72 players
I think you can say its been tough..
.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 14, 2021)

Oh did one of my players win 🥳🥳

Spiffing or what 😎🎉


----------



## Imurg (Mar 14, 2021)

Good job he did
He got 335 of your 367 points....
I'll save a winner for the big events.....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 14, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Good job he did
He got 335 of your 367 points....
I'll save a winner for the big events.....
		
Click to expand...

A wins a win 😎


----------



## Curls (Mar 14, 2021)

Never entered the forum league this year cos I wasn’t sure if I’d bother staying with it. I’m up to 278 on the Overall global leaderboard. Ironically I haven’t a clue what’s going on on Tour this year, no Sky pass and not betting so haven’t been keeping an eye on it at all. Literally picking on a hunch and doing better than ever. 

Fantasy golf, much like the real thing, is a stupid game that makes no sense.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 15, 2021)

My good start has all but evaporated. Only 116 points this week and I'm down to 7th. I knew it was beginner's luck. In my defence, I've literally never heard of the guy that won it yesterday, yet several people had him in their teams.  I had no chance this week.


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 15, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			My good start has all but evaporated. Only 116 points this week and I'm down to 7th. I knew it was beginner's luck. In my defence, I've literally never heard of the guy that won it yesterday, yet several people had him in their teams.  I had no chance this week.
		
Click to expand...

77 points for me.... and another total punt in the dark with absolute nobodies this week


----------



## yandabrown (Mar 15, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			77 points for me.... and another total punt in the dark with absolute nobodies this week
		
Click to expand...

Makes me feel a bit better about my paultry 98 now  Fortunately none of last weeks team are playing in Kenya so it's a complete new look of randoms.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 19, 2021)

Ups and downs this week. I have three players in the top 8 at the moment, but also my captain has missed the cut by a mile and Li has withdrawn. Swings and roundabouts.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 19, 2021)

5 including the Captain through so an improvement there.
Sadly I think Fragger has all 6 through......


----------



## Slime (Mar 19, 2021)

I also have, 5 including my captain.
I would have had six through but the muppet dropped a shot on the last to miss the cut by one!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 19, 2021)

Slime said:



			I also have, 5 including my captain.
I would have had six through but the muppet dropped a shot on the last to miss the cut by one!
		
Click to expand...

Jazz by any chance?
A mate, whomi am in another ,Eagle with, has Campillo as captain this week 
Only went and bogeyed the last 3 to miss the cut by 1


----------



## Slime (Mar 19, 2021)

Imurg said:



*Jazz by any chance?*
A mate, whomi am in another ,Eagle with, has Campillo as captain this week
Only went and bogeyed the last 3 to miss the cut by 1

Click to expand...

Yup, he's the one attananond.


----------



## yandabrown (Mar 19, 2021)

Slime said:



			Yup, he's the one attananond.
		
Click to expand...

Me too, and I had Haotong as well! I wonder if I should stop playing, it seems a little unfair on the players that I pick


----------



## DeanoMK (Mar 20, 2021)

Got all 6 through but my captain isn't firing.


----------



## Slime (Mar 20, 2021)

Five through, my Joker is playing well ............................... ssssshhhhh.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 21, 2021)

I have the top two players at the moment, Harding and Kitayama. Might make up for my captain missing the cut! Although I bet plenty of people have those two as well.


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 21, 2021)

only 2 made the cut, and finished way down, I managed a big 39 points this week, 

still closer to the bottom of the table than the middle

must try better


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 22, 2021)

Well my captain got hit by a sniper it seems - a fat 0

But 646 points - and I picked the winner   Thank you Justin Harding


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 22, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Well my captain got hit by a sniper it seems - a fat 0

But 646 points - and *I picked the winner*  Thank you* Justin Harding*

Click to expand...

Same here, and second place, but I still only managed 610 points. Back up to 4th though, with a no-show from the captain*, can't complain.

*Bjerregard, if you were curious. 

I'm not sure I know who Warwick Hunt is, but he's an absolute mile ahead of the rest of us. (Edit: He's 3rd out of the entire bloody website! Give us a chance!)


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 22, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Same here, and second place, but I still only managed 610 points. Back up to 4th though, with a no-show from the captain*, can't complain.

*Bjerregard, if you were curious. 

I'm not sure I know who Warwick Hunt is, but he's an absolute mile ahead of the rest of us.
		
Click to expand...

I also got second place - not a clue how


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Mar 22, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I'm not sure I know who Warwick Hunt is, but he's an absolute mile ahead of the rest of us. (Edit: He's 3rd out of the entire bloody website! Give us a chance!)
		
Click to expand...

I don’t know who he is either; it is jolly annoying!


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 22, 2021)

Biggleswade Blue said:



			I don’t know who he is either; it is jolly annoying!
		
Click to expand...

Hmmmmm.


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 22, 2021)

YOU HAVE NO AUTHORITY HERE WARWICK HUNT! NO AUTHORITY AT ALL!


----------



## BrianM (Mar 22, 2021)

Big guns are back this week 😀


----------



## Imurg (Mar 22, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I'm not sure I know who Warwick Hunt is, but he's an absolute mile ahead of the rest of us. (Edit: He's 3rd out of the entire bloody website! Give us a chance!)
		
Click to expand...

It's all Liverpoolphil's fault...he let him in..whoever he is...


----------



## DeanoMK (Mar 22, 2021)

Anyone know why DJ never features in the roster? 

The Match Play groups look pretty brutal for most people, all but DJ.....


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 22, 2021)

DeanoMK said:



			Anyone know why DJ never features in the roster?

The Match Play groups look pretty brutal for most people, all but DJ.....
		
Click to expand...

Presumably he's not a member of the European Tour?


----------



## DeanoMK (Mar 22, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Presumably he's not a member of the European Tour?
		
Click to expand...

But Will Zalatoris is? I don't know, the whole field is available, but not DJ? Something is weird there.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 22, 2021)

Some Americans have taken up ET membership
Morikawa, FatPat, JT so I guess Zalatoris has too.
Tricky balance of picks this week..
DJ hasn't


----------



## DeanoMK (Mar 22, 2021)

You must be right, just strikes me as odd that he can play European Tour events, such as Saudi and others pre-The Open, without having membership.

I know as world number 1 he can probably do what he likes, just seems strange.

I also double checked and the whole field isn't available so I got that wrong, but then the likes of Fritelli aren't available and he's definitely a European Tour member.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 22, 2021)

DeanoMK said:



			You must be right, just strikes me as odd that he can play European Tour events, such as Saudi and others pre-The Open, without having membership.

I know as world number 1 he can probably do what he likes, just seems strange.

I also double checked and the whole field isn't available so I got that wrong, but then the likes of Fritelli aren't available and he's definitely a European Tour member.
		
Click to expand...

*Dylan Ashley Frittelli* (born 5 June 1990) is a South African professional golfer. He currently plays on the PGA Tour where he won the John Deere Classic in 2019. He previously played on the European Tour where he won twice in 2017, the Lyoness Open and the AfrAsia Bank Mauritius Open.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 24, 2021)

Just had a look at the golf in Kenya..
Back to back events on the same course.
Only 4 of my players from last week are playing this week and they've all missed the cut or withdrawn..


----------



## Imurg (Mar 24, 2021)

1 1/2 points out of 6..
Oh boy, I know how to pick 'em....


----------



## Slime (Mar 24, 2021)

Imurg said:



			1 1/2 points out of 6..
Oh boy, I know how to pick 'em....

Click to expand...


I've got 2 points!


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 26, 2021)

Wasn't keeping up to date with this but I've just seen this tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375215162110713857Three of my players are in that list.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 26, 2021)

I've got 2 on that list
The other 4 have a chance of getting through
The likelihood is that 1 at most will...


----------



## Slime (Mar 26, 2021)

My Joker's on that list.


----------



## DeanoMK (Mar 26, 2021)

Think I'll only have 1 of 6 going through, luckily that's my captain.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 29, 2021)

I honestly considered putting Horschel in because he was on form based on recent results I think, but then I went "nah just stick with the big names". Idiot.

Edit: Looks like picking Rahm has captain has saved me a decent score though.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 29, 2021)

Wait, these guys are not playing the Masters? Really?


----------



## Curls (Mar 29, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Wait, these guys are not playing the Masters? Really? 

View attachment 35878

Click to expand...

Yeah they’ve all decided to boycott it cos Augusta isn’t a great course


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 29, 2021)

I did sooo bad this week


----------



## yandabrown (Mar 29, 2021)

One of my best weeks, had John Rahm down as captain. Shame I can't take any credit as they were all automtic replacements as I didn't get round to selecting who my bad luck gets channeled towards. 
Now, who should I kibosh the chances for at Augusta? Perhaps I should choose all the slow players and take them out of contention to make it a more enjoyable spectacle for us all, JB Holmes, Horshel and Sheffler can get picked if they are in it! Happy to take other suggestions


----------



## Curls (Apr 12, 2021)

Had Zalatoris, Rose and Rahm as captain so up to 72nd on the global leaderboard overall.

The year I decide not to bet on golf 🤦🏼


----------



## Boomy (Apr 13, 2021)

I have received this email today but it’s for a different event than the official one? Is there another RTD fantasy league? It’s a heck of a good scam email if not....


----------



## Slime (Apr 13, 2021)

Boomy said:



			I have received this email today but it’s for a different event than the official one? Is there another RTD fantasy league? It’s a heck of a good scam email if not.... 
	View attachment 36157

Click to expand...

I got that one too.
I just deleted it without clicking on the link as I knew it was erroneous.


----------



## Curls (Apr 13, 2021)

Dont think it’s anything alarming - if you look at the notifications on the site they sent out that invite first and then Austria moments later. Just a slip up, no one trying to steal your team selections...

Or ARE THEY? 😳


----------



## Boomy (Apr 13, 2021)

Slime said:



			I got that one too.
I just deleted it without clicking on the link as I knew it was erroneous.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve not clicked the link either. Just a bit concerned it looks like a fraudulent email due to the different sender than usual, the set up etc...


----------



## Boomy (Apr 13, 2021)

Curls said:



			Dont think it’s anything alarming - if you look at the notifications on the site they sent out that invite first and then Austria moments later. Just a slip up, no one trying to steal your team selections...

Or ARE THEY? 😳
		
Click to expand...

They can steal mine if they want to come last 😂


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 13, 2021)

I got two as well, but on Monday. I did my whole team off the first email, then it turns out they got the event wrong, so when I got the second email had to do my team again because the original ones weren't available. 🙈


----------



## DeanoMK (Apr 16, 2021)

Well 3 of my players WD this week, going to be a bad one


----------



## Slime (Apr 16, 2021)

DeanoMK said:



			Well 3 of my players WD this week, going to be a bad one
		
Click to expand...

Ouch!


----------



## Curls (Apr 17, 2021)

I wouldn’t worry too much these lower order events aren’t worth that many points. Purse is 1m so winner will prob earn you ~400 points at a guess, no one will be storming up the leaderboard this week


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 17, 2021)

No idea how I've done as not bothered for two weeks, I'll let auto replacement do the work for me

I should soon be propping up the rest of the league


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (May 8, 2021)

I know this week is a tournament without many points on offer, but it's still fun.  I'm in second place, and looking up to Warwick (who are you?  Out yourself!) in first place, there are only two differences between our teams. He has Canter as captain this week, and I have Higgo.  Advantage me.  But he has Arnaus in his team, who is the 36 hole leader, and I have Samooja who is 5 shots off the 36 hole lead.  Advantage Warwick.

I've not looked at the prospects of the teams below me catching up!

The forthcoming majors and WGC are key though - it won't be won or lost on the Canary Island Championships.  But I am enjoying the game!


----------



## Orikoru (May 8, 2021)

Biggleswade Blue said:



			I know this week is a tournament without many points on offer, but it's still fun.  I'm in second place, and looking up to Warwick (who are you?  Out yourself!) in first place, there are only two differences between our teams. He has Canter as captain this week, and I have Higgo.  Advantage me.  But he has Arnaus in his team, who is the 36 hole leader, and I have Samooja who is 5 shots off the 36 hole lead.  Advantage Warwick.

I've not looked at the prospects of the teams below me catching up!

The forthcoming majors and WGC are key though - it won't be won or lost on the Canary Island Championships.  *But I am enjoying the game!*

Click to expand...

Same here, never done this before, and I've never paid as much attention to the European Tour as I am doing. I still don't really know who anyone is though, haha. My guys are doing ok this week, I have Higgo, Harding, Samooja, Valimaki and Johnston, plus Canter who is letting the side down a bit. My captain is Higgo as well. (I'm Olly if you didn't know - I've been almost permanently in 4th place so far, like 2000's Arsenal)


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (May 8, 2021)

Biggleswade Blue said:



			I know this week is a tournament without many points on offer, but it's still fun.  I'm in second place, and looking up to Warwick (who are you?  Out yourself!) in first place, there are only two differences between our teams. He has Canter as captain this week, and I have Higgo.  Advantage me.  But he has Arnaus in his team, who is the 36 hole leader, and I have Samooja who is 5 shots off the 36 hole lead.  Advantage Warwick.

I've not looked at the prospects of the teams below me catching up!

The forthcoming majors and WGC are key though - it won't be won or lost on the Canary Island Championships.  But I am enjoying the game!
		
Click to expand...


Warwick - I'm after you!  I see Arnaus has done this:


.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (May 8, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Same here, never done this before, and I've never paid as much attention to the European Tour as I am doing. I still don't really know who anyone is though, haha. My guys are doing ok this week, I have Higgo, Harding, Samooja, Valimaki and Johnston, plus Canter who is letting the side down a bit. My captain is Higgo as well. (I'm Olly if you didn't know - I've been almost permanently in 4th place so far, like 2000's Arsenal)
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree.  Always have enjoyed watching the European Tour, and this game means I pay more attention to who's who, and you spot rising and falling players.  Laurie Canter is a good example of that actually.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (May 9, 2021)

Very impressive comeback from Arnaus since his 9.  At time of posting he's in 2nd place, only three shots adrift of Higgo.  Arnaus has played 8, Higgo 3, and I am hoping Higgo holds on!

Later edit:   A hole in one at the 7th, following a birdie on 6 helps!  6 shot lead now!


----------



## Curls (May 24, 2021)

Crashed out of the top 100 with a poor team, can’t believe guys picked Padraig and Shane?! Like I love the guys but for the USPGA?! Louis was a bad miss by me I should have had him in. And as for Rory...

On to another tournament worth £5.


----------



## Bdill93 (May 24, 2021)

Another week of knowing about 5 names in the field. Soo thats basically my squad


----------



## Imurg (May 30, 2021)

Oooh....Double Cheeseburger 🍔😋


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 30, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Oooh....Double Cheeseburger 🍔😋
		
Click to expand...

You should see the fist pumps and watch his little face light up when his captain wins, 
Tis a joy to behold


----------



## Slime (May 30, 2021)

My captain had a 7 up the par 4 last!


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 8, 2021)

I just got the email saying update your team, but then you go in and it doesn't let you.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jun 8, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I just got the email saying update your team, but then you go in and it doesn't let you. 

Click to expand...

Same


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 21, 2021)

Captain Rahm doing bits for me this week! That only slightly makes up for the fact I didn't stick any money on him this time.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Jun 21, 2021)

I've had a poor week.  Dropped to third.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 21, 2021)

Good week for me with only 3 players making the cut.....
Up to 5th...


----------



## Slime (Jun 21, 2021)

Rahm was my boss, too.
Up to 4th.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Jul 18, 2021)

It's been a cracking Open.  Points aren't out yet, biut i was lamenting my selection of Rahm as captain rather than Morikawa, but it looks like Moirikawa wasn't that popular a selection; at least he was in my team!


----------



## Imurg (Jul 18, 2021)

Although he's now #3 in the world, he's been difficult to pick.
A couple of poor events followed by a win, a month of average performances and he picks up again.
Good at Jack's, T4 at the US Open but then 71st last week.....
When he wins he wins big....


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Jul 25, 2021)

Seems to have got gremlins. I’ve got 230,000 points this week. Last week, only 3000!


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Jul 26, 2021)

Biggleswade Blue said:



			Seems to have got gremlins. I’ve got 230,000 points this week. Last week, only 3000!
		
Click to expand...

They’ve sorted it out now.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Aug 12, 2021)

There are a lot of selections of Wiesberger as captain in the teams near the top of the league. I;m an outlier; I selected Perez as captain.

Not sure how much these weeks really count in the grand scheme of things though.  Has our leader, _Warwick Hunt_, identified himself to the forum yet?


----------



## Slime (Aug 12, 2021)

Biggleswade Blue said:



			There are a lot of selections of Wiesberger as captain in the teams near the top of the league. I;m an outlier; I selected Perez as captain.

Not sure how much these weeks really count in the grand scheme of things though.  Has our leader, _Warwick Hunt_, identified himself to the forum yet?
		
Click to expand...

I opted for Chase Hanna, a desperation pick!


----------



## Imurg (Sep 2, 2021)

I have discovered a flaw in the system...
If you let the system pick your team and some of your team are on the entry list but don't make the top 156 on the exemption list then they stay in your team but you're not going to score any points..
The auto-replacement doesn't kick in..or at least it hasn't this week..
In our little league at the club there's 4 players who have 3 or 4 in their team that aren't playing..


----------



## Slime (Sep 2, 2021)

My brother angrily announced to me that two of his team never showed up .............................. oh, how I laughed.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 3, 2021)

I never got any reminder emails this week so consequently I've forgotten to do my team for the first time! Bugger!


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Sep 3, 2021)

My captain has just missed the cut.


----------



## Slime (Sep 3, 2021)

Biggleswade Blue said:



			My captain has just missed the cut. 

Click to expand...

My captain also has the weekend off!


----------



## Imurg (Sep 8, 2021)

Further to the flaw discovered earlier, looking at the selection page...6.25% of people have picked Benjamin Poke.
He needs 19 players to drop out overnight to get a start..I bet he isn't even in England....


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Sep 12, 2021)

Finally I edge into the lead courtesy of beautiful Billy Hosrschel!


----------



## Slime (Sep 19, 2021)

Every time I click on anything I get this;

*We care about your privacy*
*We and our partners store and/or access information on a device (such as cookies), and process personal data (such as unique identifiers and other device data) for personalised ads and content, ad and content measurement, audience insights and product development. With your consent, we and our partners may use precise geolocation data and identification through device scanning. Privacy Policy
You can change your choice at any time in our privacy center.
Manage Options Agree & Close*

If I press 'manage options', the screen just hangs forever!
If I press 'Agree & Close', all seems good ................................ until I want to view another page!
It then happens all over again!!

Anyone else suffering from this?


----------



## Imurg (Sep 19, 2021)

Slime said:



			Every time I click on anything I get this;

*We care about your privacy*
*We and our partners store and/or access information on a device (such as cookies), and process personal data (such as unique identifiers and other device data) for personalised ads and content, ad and content measurement, audience insights and product development. With your consent, we and our partners may use precise geolocation data and identification through device scanning. Privacy Policy
You can change your choice at any time in our privacy center.
Manage Options Agree & Close*

If I press 'manage options', the screen just hangs forever!
If I press 'Agree & Close', all seems good ................................ until I want to view another page!
It then happens all over again!!

Anyone else suffering from this?
		
Click to expand...

Oh Goddamn Yeah!


----------



## Slime (Sep 19, 2021)

I think they have it sorted now.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Oct 17, 2021)

Another good European Tour tournament; great final round from Fitzpatrick.  I'm hoping I've furthered my lead.  I think we all had John Rahm as captain, but I had Fitzpatrick, Lee and Wiesberger (who bogeyed the last to drop for T4 to T11) so it's another strong week.   We have 3 low points tournaments next, and I need to try and keep edging away from Warwick in second place to have some comfort going to the Tour Championship...


----------



## Imurg (Oct 17, 2021)

Problem now is who to pick next week..
Half of the field haven't got a chance and the other half have had their heads ripped apart ...


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 18, 2021)

I might as well give up, languishing in 7th now. Making Rahm captain seemed a no-brainer and he missed the sodding cut.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Oct 18, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I might as well give up, languishing in 7th now. Making Rahm captain seemed a no-brainer and he missed the sodding cut.
		
Click to expand...

I think everyone had Rahm as captain!


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Nov 18, 2021)

This is building to a nice finish.  I'm in the lead, and Morikawa is my captain this week.  Northern Knights are second, and they have McIlroy as captain.  I reckon if McIlroy wins I need Morikawa to finish top ten to hold on.

There's still three days to go of course, so anything else could happen.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 18, 2021)

Biggleswade Blue said:



			This is building to a nice finish.  I'm in the lead, and Morikawa is my captain this week.  Northern Knights are second, and they have McIlroy as captain.  I reckon if McIlroy wins I need Morikawa to finish top ten to hold on.

There's still three days to go of course, so anything else could happen.
		
Click to expand...

Wait, I didn't know it lets you see other people's teams! Surely in theory you could just copy his team exactly and there's no chance of him beating you?? 

I just saw your team and you and I have four of the same players and the same captain anyway.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 18, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Wait, I didn't know it lets you see other people's teams! Surely in theory you could just copy his team exactly and there's no chance of him beating you??

I just saw your team and you and I have four of the same players and the same captain anyway. 

Click to expand...

You can only see them after the deadline for changes..
A few years ago you could see before the deadline but they stopped it about 3 years ago....


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 18, 2021)

Imurg said:



			You can only see them after the deadline for changes..
A few years ago you could see before the deadline but they stopped it about 3 years ago....
		
Click to expand...

Ahh fair enough, that makes more sense!


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Nov 21, 2021)

It looks like I've just done enough to secure the win.  I thought it was going to slip through my fingers as Rory pulled away at the top of the field, and Morikawa was about 10th halfway round, but the dramataic back 9 gave me enough to win from Warwick (who I am still not sue has outed himslef here).  I've enjoyed the game - I watch the European Tour with more interest because of it.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 21, 2021)

Well done BB
Your prize is organising next year's game


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Nov 21, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Well done BB
Your prize is organising next year's game

Click to expand...

That is a substantially more than I was expecting!!!


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Nov 21, 2021)

Does anyone know why Patrick Reed ended up with 0 points?


----------



## Slime (Nov 21, 2021)

Congrats to Biggleswade Blue and a big shout out to Phil for setting it up again.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 22, 2021)

Is that it finished then? I managed to jump back into 4th in the end, thanks to captain Morikawa. Quite happy with that given that I never bothered following the European Tour before.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 22, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Is that it finished then? I managed to jump back into 4th in the end, thanks to captain Morikawa. Quite happy with that given that I never bothered following the European Tour before.
		
Click to expand...

Yep..game over
Normally restarts around the Desert Swing but has been as late as the Masters.....


----------



## Humpy (Nov 23, 2021)

I'm a little surprised the European Tour (or should I say DP World Tour) have removed the link to the Fantasy Race to Dubai so soon after the end of the season! 

You can still access it through My European Tour or if you have an old link but even so!


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 23, 2021)

Humpy said:



			I'm a little surprised the European Tour (or should I say DP World Tour) have removed the link to the Fantasy Race to Dubai so soon after the end of the season!

You can still access it through My European Tour or if you have an old link but even so!
		
Click to expand...

The link from the second post still works, that's where I was always going to anyway: https://fantasyrace.europeantour.com/game/myteam


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Humpy (Jan 19, 2022)

The first tournament of the season starts tomorrow but it doesn't look as though the Fantasy game is going to start at the same time. Poor show in my eyes. Surely it doesn't take that long to develop?  

I know it usually starts around March time; not sure why as 2 months of the season has already gone by then.


----------



## Boomy (Jan 19, 2022)

It’s says clearly above it’ll be starting in early 2022? I’m not sure why you’re saying it’s a poor show when they’ve clearly shared the info and it usually doesn’t start until around then. It’s only a game.


----------



## Humpy (Jan 19, 2022)

Any Fantasy game should start when the season starts not a third of the way through. The PGA Tour seem to understand that.


----------

